# Replica Car Legal?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Does owning a replica car in Canada consider legal or not???

I want to buy a Lamborginni Murcielago for $40k

   Great way to show off!!! hehehe 

You can't even tell the difference between a fake and a real!  






Any comments on this idea or the site would be appreciated!

http://supereplicas.com/


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Replica's are perfectly legal for the road as long as they meet all the requirements a normal car would. My uncle has a Corbra which he built from kit. Some kit are not road worthy and strictly show cars.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Replica's are perfectly legal for the road as long as they meet all the requirements a normal car would. My uncle has a Corbra which he built from kit. Some kit are not road worthy and strictly show cars.


yeah, my dad started building a 427 cobra back about 12-13 years ago....he never finished, and sold what was left about 8 months ago when he got a ferrari instead :\ lol


----------

